# Should I change my dose time of HGH?



## lfod14 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not new to HGH, but historically I've done 2IUs before bed. My use case is the anti-aging, better skin, better sleep, longevity kinda thing. I've started back up and was reading another post somewhere else and the argument was taking it in the morning so I still get my normal gh pulse at night and then get the extra in the AM, whereas if I take at night my body won't pulse any on it's own so I'm at a net loss. Thoughts on that? Or is it one of those ignoreable differences that don't really matter ultimately.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2021)

I don’t think it matters much . Taking it at night from my experience wouldn’t be to bad cause it really helps u sleep . When I would take it in the am I would be a zombie all day from
it. I also heard that if u take it at night then your not using your natural gh so who the fuk knows . 2iu is a small dose I don’t think it matters much when u use it as long as u do it everyday


----------

